# Weird cramping--ovulation or something else?



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

My youngest is 17mo, and I've net yet had ppaf. I've had cycles return around 18 months-ish after my other babies, so if the pattern is to continue I figure af is imminent. Ever since Monday at the latest.. but couldn't have been sat-sun as well.. I can't remember, I've had what I thought at the time felt like mittleschmerz. I also had a good amount of ewcm. The ewcm is gone now but the "twinges" have intensified to more like "cramps" and have been intensifying every day, radiating to my low back. It now feels quite a bit like menstrual cramps, as well as I can remember what menstrual cramps feel like, that is. Over the last 7 years, I've had more pregnancies than periods! There's been a couple times the cramps have let up and I've thought they were gone, until I nursed my toddler to sleep and nursing seemed to bring them back. On Wed, I picked up some dollar tree ovulation tests (and hpts, just to fully cover options) was neg the last two days but today was "maybe"..I suck at analyzing those dang tests. But course, a positive test doesn't necessarily mean I'm going to ovulate, especially with the weirdness of nursing. But is it weird to have this much cramping, for this long, leading up to O? It also feels tender if I press down above my pubic bone.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Bumping up for more input!


----------

